# Liability signs



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

I know that it's required to have the liability sign in my state if people are going to be at your barn, and I was wondering if I HAVE to buy the ones from the tack store or if I can just print it off. Thanks!


----------



## justxride97 (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm pretty sure it's fine to print it off as long as you have it where everyone will see it before being around the horses. Maybe print a couple so people have two chances but don't over do it so it's kind of weird in a way.. you know?


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah, I got ya. I just know that everyone has the big, plastic signs from the tack store, but I figure I could save some money just going to Kinkos and getting it printed and laminated. But maybe not. I'll just have to see


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

I used to take lessons at a stable that just had printed/laminated ones. They had one posted in each barn(there were 5-6 separate barns of stalls) and one in the arena.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

People ususally buy the ones from the tack store because they are harder to miss by visitors. If you get signs printed off, just makes sure they are big enough to be seen from a distance and use colors that stand out to catch their eye.


----------



## rcshawk (Aug 3, 2010)

I know in Kansas they are pretty cheap ($45 I think) through the equine council. that is postr size or so on metal. Never hurts to check with your state equine council.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

If you are going to be leasing or giving lessons then not only would I post the sign I would have everyone sign a disclaimer stating that they acknowledge it.
Sad that people have to do this but protect yourself as much as possible. Shalom


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

No one's going to be taking lessons or anything, and I'm not boarding, and really no one will be messing with my horses except me. I just know I should have the signs up as a precaution. My hubby is a lawyer so we always have to have all our bases covered


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

They are 9.95 on Ebay from a top rated seller Warning "State" Equine Liability Horse Signs on eBay!


.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

"Activities involving horses can result in permanent disability or death."


----------



## Eileen (Aug 25, 2010)

Some times I wonder about people. Can't they see that a horse is a powerful animal? The disclaimer should be posted around trucks and cars. No parking lot should be without one and everyone's garage that has a car or truck in it should be required to have one also, they should be posted on every road side and driveway. Another place is at every airport and plane hanger. What about kennels, some dogs can be dangerous. Or better yet anywhere humans are because we are the most dangerous of all the animal species


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Eileen said:


> Some times I wonder about people. Can't they see that a horse is a powerful animal? The disclaimer should be posted around trucks and cars. No parking lot should be without one and everyone's garage that has a car or truck in it should be required to have one also, they should be posted on every road side and driveway. Another place is at every airport and plane hanger. What about kennels, some dogs can be dangerous. Or better yet anywhere humans are because we are the older dangerous of all the animal species


Sometimes i wonder about people as well.. can you seriously not see that its not your BOs fault that your horse gets a scrape on his leg and since its YOUR job to clean it it got infected and he had to go to the vet and be on stall rest for 3 months? Or that its YOUR fault that you got bitten by the horse because you went in the stall and fed it carrots every day? Thats why you need liability signs and waivers saying the BO isnt responsible. Because some people are just stupid. I would put them at the front gate and in the barn near tying areas.


----------



## Eileen (Aug 25, 2010)

Right on the money with that perhaps we need signs that protect the horses from owner and visitors, because in the end they are the ones paying the price for human stupidity just like others animals do and risk being put down.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I post the sign I posted because when people have been exposed to gentle horses as children, that is their perception of horses.


----------



## Eileen (Aug 25, 2010)

I have no problem with posting the signs to protect the BO and horse owners from legal responsibilities do to the action or lack there of by other people and no problem with having them sign a release after all this is done in almost all business where people could get injured with a few exception. What gets me is the fact that we even have to do this at all because people refuse to take responsibility for their own actions. I was at more than one barn where some strangers came in with their kids to see all the pretty horses and just let the kids run all around and pet and touch and when someone from the barn told them not to touch or not to run around the horses that person got in trouble not the parents. So much for signs.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I would love to see our laws changed so we don't have to protect ourselves from the stupid. In past times Darwinism would of weeded them out. Now they thrive and are allowed to sue us for not protecting them from their own stupidity.


----------



## Eileen (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh I so agree with you.


----------



## Eileen (Aug 25, 2010)

On the lighter side. Sometimes I wounder if people even read the signs that are posted in the barns and they should be posted in the bathrooms for reading material.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

In Idaho, we have to have a specific sign posted that outlines a specific liability law regarding horses. It's only $10-$15 from the Idaho Equine Council, and you could probably print it off and laminate it (I'm not sure), but it absolutely has to be visible and recognizable. The way the law reads is that as long as the sign is posted in a prominent location where everyone can see it and the responsible party (the horse/property owner) is not negligent (i.e. we have to at least provide proper head and foot protection and other no-brainer things), we cannot be sued because someone got hurt by a horse. In addition, the only people I've seen that have these posted are people that regularly have people coming onto their property to work with horses, such as boarders or students, and they ALWAYS have them posted. On the other hand, I'm not trespassing onto other people's private property all the time, so I guess I wouldn't know if they had the sign posted anyway. We at least never had one until we started offering lessons!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Actually the signs are something we should all hang in our barns. You never know when a friend will show up with a friend who then gets hurt and sues. Or even a friend that gets hurt and sues. You're probably protected under law without the sign but hedging your bets is a good idea. A good lawyer and sympathetic jury can still bust you. The less ammo you give them the more protected you are.

I've actually ran into a couple people who don't run a boarding barn but still make every person who steps past their house sign a waiver.


----------



## Eileen (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes I your right where we are now is a small barn with boarders and some students and we have all kinds of activities I guess we better get those papers and signs up and signed.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank heavens sueing for damages in Canada isn't real easy as the onus is on the one who got hurt to prove negligence. My son and his 18 yr old pal went riding. Horse sidestepped a hole on public land, that was from a telephone pole being removed and not filled in. His pal came off and spent a few days in hospital making sure his spleen wasn't damaged. His family talked about sueing to I consulted a lawyer. The outcome was that no one forced him to get on the horse.


----------



## Eileen (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't understand the idea of sueing over an accident. If it were intentional that would be different. I wounder how the rider were to be sued because the rider didn't watch where he or she was taking it and the horse became injured.


----------



## Eileen (Aug 25, 2010)

most rider injuries are not caused by horses but by riders doing stuped.


----------

